# www.check-deinen-sex.de



## hendo (2 August 2006)

Hallo!

ich habe ein kleines Problem ,ich habe mich da mal angemeldet aber da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet das der betreiber für den test einmalig 20 euro möchte. Naja und heute habe ich eine email bekommen....

Sehr geehrte(r) XXXXXXXXXXXXX, Sie haben sich am 09.07.2006 um 03:57:34 Uhr auf der Seite check-deinen-sex.deangemeldet. Die Nutzung unseres Tests ist mit Kosten in Hoehe von 20,00 Euro verbunden. Dennoch haben wir von Ihnen bislang offenbar keine dementsprechende Summe erhalten. Wir fordern Sie daher nachdruecklich auf, den noch offen stehenden Betrag in Hoehe von 20,00 EUR bis zum 08.08.2006 auf folgende Bankverbindung zu ueberweisen, sofern Sie ein Inkassoverfahren vermeiden moechten: 
Kontoinhaber: [...] 
Stadtsparkasse Voelklingen
BIC-/SWIFT: SALADE 51 VKSIBAN-Nummer: DE96 5905 1090 0050 6700 65BLZ 590 510 90Kontonummer: 506 700 65Betrag: 20,00 Euro Sie haben auch die Moeglichkeit, den ausstehenden Betrag bequem ueber Infin Micropayment per Telefon zu begleichen. Rufen Sie dazu einfach folgenden Link auf und bestaetigen Sie die Ihnen mitgeteilte TAN per Eingabe ueber Ihr Telefon: ht*p://w*w.check-deinen-sex.de/31177   Sie haben bereits gezahlt, erhalten dennoch eine Mahnung?  Dann konnte Ihre Ueberweisung nicht zugeordnet werden, weil die Rechnungs- oder Kundennummer nicht angegeben war. Senden Sie uns dann bitte alle erforderlichen Informationen per E-Mail nach. Geben Sie bei der Ueberweisung stets Ihre Rechnungsnummer mit an, damit wir Ihre Ueberweisung zuordnen koennen. Ihre Rechnungsnummer lautet: 18128/06Ihre Kundennummer lautet:  31177 Bei Fragen stehen wir Ihnen zur Verfuegung unter der Kontaktadresse info @ check-deinen-sex.de.  Ihr Team von check-deinen-sex.de Die Datei-Anlage ist im PDF-Format erstellt worden. Um sich die Mahnunganschauen zu koennen, klicken Sie auf den Anhang und es oeffnet sichautomatisch der Acrobat Reader. Sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Readerinstalliert haben, finden Sie hier den Link zum kostenlosen Download. Sokoennen Sie sich die Mahnung auch fuer Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken.

naja ich habe nie eine EMail über die Daten und auch nie eine Rechnung bekommen,ich weiß nicht wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll nur ich habe mal geschaut nach diesen [...] naja und ich habe nix gutes gelesen. Bitte um Hilfe

Mit freundlich Gruß

Robert

achja bevor ich es vergesse...schaut euch bitte diesen Link an

ht*p://82.149.86.186/micropayment/clientTAN2/main.php?service_id=37174022000&session_id=31177&request_number=2545700

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. Link deaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## Fraudanalyst (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe mich da mal angemeldet aber da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet das der betreiber für den test einmalig 20 euro möchte.





			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um Hilfe


Wofür? Rechtsberatung bekommst du hier nicht, dafür sind Anwälte oder die Verbraucherschutzzentralen da. Wer einen Dienst bestellt, soll den meiner Meinung nach auch bezahlen. Sollten die Vertragsbedingungen undeutlich beim Vertragsschluss offeriert worden sein, dann kann man den Vertrag gem. den gesetzl. Vorgaben zwar bestreiten, doch diesen Weg musst du allein gehen. Dabei obliegt es dem Anbieter den Nachweis über einen ordentlichen Vertragsschluss zu führen, ggf. auch gerichtlich.


			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> ...schaut euch bitte diesen Link an


Dazu hat man dir bereits was in der vorgenannten E-Mail geschrieben. Das ist normal, sowas und auf den ersten Blick mEn nicht bedenklich.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

Diese Seite ist mir schon diverse Male über den Weg gelaufen, da sie von vielen Seiten als Popup 
eingebunden wird.

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen hier diskutierten Seiten, erschien mir hier die Preisangabe schon
 außergewöhnlich deutlich. Sie steht  deutlich sichtbar  oben auf der Seite in Augenhöhe, so daß man sie beim Ausfüllen des Formulars  eigentlich kaum übersehen kann.
Ob die Preisangabe bei jedem Popup erscheint, kann ich natürlich nicht bezeugen, aber Vorsicht ist 
immer angeraten bei solchen "Tests"

Ratschläge dazu zu geben, werde ich mich hüten, außer dem in Zukunft aufmerksamer
 vor dem Ausfüllen von Anmeldeformularen zu sein.

PS: Es gibt naturverbundenere Methoden Sex zu checken, als dafür 20 Euronen hinzublättern....


----------



## stieglitz (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Es gibt naturverbundenere Methoden Sex zu checken, als dafür 20 Euronen hinzublättern....


:-p :-p :-p :-p


----------



## drboe (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu den anderen hier diskutierten Seiten, erschien mir hier die Preisangabe schon
> außergewöhnlich deutlich. Sie steht  deutlich sichtbar  oben auf der Seite in Augenhöhe, so daß man sie beim Ausfüllen des Formulars  eigentlich kaum übersehen kann.


Du meinst den Text "Nur zwanzig Euro einmalige Teilnahmegebühr"? Mir ist das nicht direkt ins Auge gesprungen. Müßte es aber, denn § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sieht vor, dass die Preisangaben eindeutig zuzuordnen und leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar und auch sonst gut wahrnehmbar zu machen sind.

Es läßt sich darüber streiten, ob man einen einer Überschrift ähnlichen Text als klare Preisauszeichnung verstehen muss. Üblicher Weise werden Preise mit Ziffern und Einheit angegeben. Also 20,00 EUR, 20 € oder 20 Euro. Das der Preis in den AGB in Ziffern wiederholt  wird, rettet das m. E. nicht. Denn es handelt sich wohl um ein Angebot im Fernabsatz. Und da reicht es nicht, dass man per Haken setzen die AGB akzeptiert. Vielmehr müssen die zwingend und nicht überspringbar im Ablauf angezeigt und dann bestätigt werden. Andere Vorgehensweisen werden von Verbraucherverbänden und Wettbewerbern meines Wissens abgemahnt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

Etwas weniger Testosteron hätte sicherlich die kühle Aufmerksamkeit bedeutend gesteigert.
Mir kann bestimmt nicht vorgeworfen werden, dubiosen Abzockern die Stange zu halten, aber 
ausgerechnet bei solchen Popupseiten  sollte man wohl  besondere Vorsicht  walten lassen.
Von allein kommt man wohl kaum auf die Seite. Mir ist sie mehrfach (sauer) aufgestoßen 
da sie sogar von "stinknormalen" Foren eingebunden wird.
Man kann hier trefflich streiten, ob das rechtlich zulässig ist oder nicht. Grauzonen hart 
an der Grenze Legalität wird es immer geben
und in einschlägigen Foren auch offen als Leitlinien gepriesen.

http://www.gti-verbraucherschutz-forum.de/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1152262108
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=39422
Möglich wäre, dass die Seite über Verlinkungen überhaupt keinen Preis anzeigt. 
Das wäre allerdings jenseits der Legalität und kein allzu neuer Trick 
http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=UzsF


> Irgendwie gelang ich auf die Seite:
> check-deinen-sex.de
> 
> normalerweise stets skeptisch bei solchen seiten, meist gleich wieder weggeklickt.. doch diesmal fand ich das was dort angeboten war, interesant....
> ...


----------



## hendo (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

hallo!

also danke erstmal dafür was ihr da schreibt,ich habe mich mit dem Thema noch nie beschäftigt,aber ich bin wie ihr schreibt über ein Pop up Fenster darüber gestolpert,wo genau weiß ich nicht genau ,aber ich glaube,das war ne seite wo man seine Freunde sieht ,mit so ein Link.vielleicht kennt ihr das ja. Und jetzt nur mal so ,für ein Test 20 Euro zuverlangen da würde ich mich nicht Anmelde. Es ist schon komisch ich habe mich sogar ohne Adresse und so angemeldet.Ich warte jetzt bis eine Email zurück kommt und wenn ich mit Inkasso probleme bekomme werde ich wo vorher zahlen. Hier ist also keine Rechtsberatung ,aber ich weiße ja nur drauf hin ,das der Betreiber dieser Seite schon sehr oft in andern Forums ein gesprächs Thema war.

Und dieser Link ,ich rufe da an und 20 Euro weg...ja klar und genau der Service kommt auch noch von dem ,ohne AGB ohne Impresum?schon komisch.

Wie sieht es den aus kann der jenige für den test geld verlangen? Weil wenn ja mache ich ein Test und schick das überall in die Welt und werde reich. Also meines achten müsste man dafür nix bezahlen weil es gibt auch keine aussage Kräftige erläuterungen die ja versprochen werden. Und nur mal so es lag sicher nicht dran das mein Testosteron Spiegel zu hoch war,sondern einfach spass an der Freunde und das sollte es auch bleiben. Kann man den Test vielleicht irgendwo suchen ,ob es da Rechte drauf gibt wo er nicht beachtet hat?

Ok bin mal gespannt was ihr mir schreibt!


----------



## hendo (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

w*w.sei-mein-freund.de  genau darüber bin ich gekommen

_URL deaktiviert siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> Ok bin mal gespannt was ihr mir schreibt!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

 Rechtsberatung bezogen auf den Einzelfall ist in Deutschland verboten. 

ww


----------



## Stardust (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> Weil wenn ja mache ich ein Test und schick das überall in die Welt und werde reich.



Dann mache es doch! Die 20 Euro kannst du dann locker bezahlen. War das übrigens der Hintergedanke, warum du dich dort angemeldet hast?


----------



## Wembley (2 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt nur mal so ,für ein Test 20 Euro zuverlangen da würde ich mich nicht Anmelde.


Dann lies dir das einmal durch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Aber beachte bitte: Das hier ist kein Abo!! Aber einiges kannst du sicher für dich verwenden. 


			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich mit Inkasso probleme bekomme werde ich wo vorher zahlen


Inkassobriefe werden wahrscheinlich kommen, was aber noch nichts zu bedeuten hat. Interessant wird erst der *gerichtliche* Mahnbescheid.


			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist also keine Rechtsberatung ,aber ich weiße ja nur drauf hin ,das der Betreiber dieser Seite schon sehr oft in andern Forums ein gesprächs Thema war.


War er auch hier. Allerdings mit einem anderen Projekt (sms-trend).


			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es den aus kann der jenige für den test geld verlangen?


Können tut er viel. Nur ob ihr beide ein gültiges Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen seid, ist eine andere Frage. Dies könnte bestenfalls ein Gericht feststellen. Nur dort trauen sich Leute vom Schlage J. H. kaum hin.


			
				hendo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den Test vielleicht irgendwo suchen ,ob es da Rechte drauf gibt wo er nicht beachtet hat?


Das wird schwierig. Dies wäre höchstens ein Problem zwischen ihm und dem Rechteinhaber. Aber darüber ist uns nichts bekannt. Mit dir und deiner Rechnung hat dies weniger zu tun. Dass aber solche Tests mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, sollte sich schon rumgesprochen haben. Ich denke da an die kostenpflichtigen Lebenserwartungstests, wo den meisten Usern ein Alter von über 100 Jahren berechnet wird. 
Just for fun, o. k. Aber spätestens dann, wenn einer Telefonnummer, Name, Adresse und Geburtstag möchte, sollte man misstrauisch werden. Denn jemand, der so einen Test einfach so im Internet anbietet, braucht die Angaben ja nicht. Oder? Wobei mir natürlich bewusst ist, dass solche Seiten manchmal mit einem Gewinnspiel locken und dem User damit eine Dateneingabe nachvollziehbarer erscheint.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst den Text "Nur zwanzig Euro einmalige Teilnahmegebühr"? Mir ist das nicht direkt ins Auge gesprungen. Müßte es aber, denn § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sieht vor, dass die Preisangaben eindeutig zuzuordnen und leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar und auch sonst gut wahrnehmbar zu machen sind.


Die PAngV ist seltsamerweise  eine  Vorschrift, über die so gut wie nie diskutiert wurde, obwohl 
sie schon zu Dialerzeiten hätte angewandt werden können/müssen. Selbst die hier "ansässigen" Juristen haben 
sich konsequent einer  Diskussion entzogen. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber es hat mich immer gewundert,
warum diese Vorschrift nie ein Thema war.  

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (5 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

Hmm .. hmm...  ich hatte dazu schon mal irgendwann was geschrieben, ganz sicher ...

Die PAngV ist Wettbewerbsrecht, also nur geeignet, den Wettbewerb sicher zu stellen. Der Kunde hat hieraus keinen unmittelbaren Anspruch auf Einhaltung - und der Vertrag scheitert nicht daran, dass die Verordnung nicht eingehalten wurde. 

Wobei manche Verstöße gegen PAngV auch den Vertragsschluss und die übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen betreffen können, wenn nämlich Parameter nicht beiderseitig gleich besetzt sind usw. ...


----------



## hendo (5 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

ihr schreibt viel ,freut mich auch ,aber das alles bringt keinen weiter ,in einen andern Forum hat es echt viele User getroffen,aber ich weiß das man nicht drum rum kommt ich werde heute bezahlen ,alles ohne Verwendungszweck ist echt komisch eigentlich...

habe ich recht auf eine rechnung per post?Ich möchte persönlich mit dem Reden aber es gibt keine Nummer?

naja ich speicher jeden Kontoauszug,aber wie kann ich mich sichern das keine weiteren Beträge verlangt werden?


----------



## Don Pablo (5 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

hendo schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt viel ,freut mich auch ,aber das alles bringt keinen weiter ,in einen andern Forum hat es echt viele User getroffen,aber ich weiß das man nicht drum rum kommt ich werde heute bezahlen ...


Warum bringt das keinen weiter??? 
Entweder hast Du nicht an den richtigen gelesen oder aber Du verstehst nicht was dort geschrieben steht. In der Hoffnung, dass das Erste zutrifft, empfehle ich dir dich bei den folgenden Links durchzuarbeiten:

netzwelt...check deinen sex
Information über Abofallen

Merke: *Wer nicht lesen will, muss zahlen.*


> Zitat hendo:
> 
> naja ich speicher jeden Kontoauszug,aber wie kann ich mich sichern das keine weiteren Beträge verlangt werden?


Sicher kannst Du dir da nie sein.


----------



## sansus (21 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

hallo...

ich habe mich bei [email protected].
angemeldet und habe erfahren das ich 20 euro zahlen muss....
ich will auch zahlen aber in bar...bitte
und ich glaube ich habe mich bei der regestrierung vertippt... ich bin erst 17 jahre alt.....!!!
bitte können sie mir helfen wie ich das wieder gut machen kann!!!

mit freundlichen grüßen....sansus


----------



## SEP (21 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

*Meine Standardantwort zur Kenntnisnahme.*


----------



## sansus (21 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				sansus schrieb:
			
		

> hallo...
> 
> ich habe mich bei [email protected].
> angemeldet und habe erfahren das ich 20 euro zahlen muss....
> ...


:wall:


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				sansus schrieb:
			
		

> :wall:



wem gilt dieser Gefühlsausbruch? 

j.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



myself schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den anderen hier diskutierten Seiten, erschien mir hier die Preisangabe schon
> außergewöhnlich deutlich. Sie steht  deutlich sichtbar  oben auf der Seite in Augenhöhe, so daß man sie beim Ausfüllen des Formulars  eigentlich kaum übersehen kann.


das hat man mittlerweile  "korrigiert", die Preisangabe steht nur noch gaaaaanz unten 
an allerletzter Stelle erst nach Scrollen sichtbar und statt 20 Euronen sind es jetzt 59


----------



## Angstgegner (2 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

Ich hab mich als 15jähriger nur so als spaß :wall: bei check deinen ... angemeldet die Seite ist ab 18 jetzt wollen die 20€ von mir was soll ich machen bezahlen??? hab noch 7Tage


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



Angstgegner schrieb:


> Ich hab mich als 15jähriger nur so als spaß :wall: bei check deinen ... angemeldet die Seite ist ab 18 jetzt wollen die 20€ von mir was soll ich machen bezahlen??? hab noch 7Tage


Wenn Du die Leistung bewußt in Anspruch genommen hast, dann bezahl einfach und gut is.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Leistung bewußt in Anspruch genommen hast, dann bezahl einfach und gut is.


Kann ich auch danach mein Konto kündigen???


----------



## drboe (2 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Leistung bewußt in Anspruch genommen hast, dann bezahl einfach und gut is.


Warum sollte er? Mit dem Rat arbeitest Du denen in die Hände, die ihre Seiten bewußt auch als Lockangebot für Jugendliche plazieren. 

U. a. deshalb gibt es den Begriff der eingeschränkten Geschäftsfähigkeit. Der Gesetzgeber geht bei Menschen unterhalb der Volljährigkeit offenbar auch von einer reduzierten Fähigkeit aus, die Konsequenzen solcher Aktionen zu überblicken. An der Stelle ist der beste Rat, den man jungen Leuten geben kann: Geständnis, und zwar gegenüber den Eltern. Die stellen fest, dass sie das Geschäft nicht genehmigt hätten und es auch nachträglich nicht genehmigen wollen. Und damit ist der ganze Deal geplatzt. Zurecht! Wenn der Anbieter das nicht glaubt, kann er klagen. Er wird sich vermutlich wundern.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Angstgegner (2 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



drboe schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Mit dem Rat arbeitest Du denen in die Hände, die ihre Seiten bewußt auch als Lockangebot für Jugendliche plazieren.
> 
> U. a. deshalb gibt es den Begriff der eingeschränkten Geschäftsfähigkeit. Der Gesetzgeber geht bei Menschen unterhalb der Volljährigkeit offenbar auch von einer reduzierten Fähigkeit aus, die Konsequenzen solcher Aktionen zu überblicken. An der Stelle ist der beste Rat, den man jungen Leuten geben kann: Geständnis, und zwar gegenüber den Eltern. Die stellen fest, dass sie das Geschäft nicht genehmigt hätten und es auch nachträglich nicht genehmigen wollen. Und damit ist der ganze Deal geplatzt. Zurecht! Wenn der Anbieter das nicht glaubt, kann er klagen. Er wird sich vermutlich wundern.
> 
> M. Boettcher


kann ich mich da drauf verlassen???


----------



## sascha (2 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



> kann ich mich da drauf verlassen???



Internetforen sind zwar großartig, vor allem, wenn sie gut geführt sind. Trotzdem solltest du dich grundsätzlich niemals zu hundert Prozent allein auf das verlassen, was dir ein mehr oder weniger anonymer Schreiber im Internet rät. Das als kleiner Tipp nebenbei.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Leistung bewußt in Anspruch genommen hast, dann bezahl einfach und gut is.





drboe schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Mit dem Rat arbeitest Du denen in die Hände, die ihre Seiten bewußt auch als Lockangebot für Jugendliche plazieren.


Nein, anders herum:

Wenn jemand eine Leistung bewusst und gewollt in Anspruch genommen hat, soll er dafür den Gegenwert los werden. Aus rein formalistischen Gründen zicken und den Rechtsstaat beschäftigen ist ebenso amoralisch wie Abzocke.



Angstgegner schrieb:


> kann ich mich da drauf verlassen???


Nein. Denn dann wäre die Auskunft verbindliche Rechtsberatung. Denn auf  ganz konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Angstgegner (3 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

Aber müssen sie danach mein konto löschen immerhin wenn ich den sagen würde das ich minderjährig bin müssten die doch oder???


----------



## Teleton (3 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

Lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## drboe (4 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Nein, anders herum:
> 
> Wenn jemand eine Leistung bewusst und gewollt in Anspruch genommen hat, soll er dafür den Gegenwert los werden.


Als Anwalt weisst Du, dass das so pauschal Unsinn ist. Wirksame Rechtsgeschäfte kann nur abschließen, wer geschäftsfähig ist. Sobald der "jemand" unter 18 ist trifft das jedenfalls nicht im vollen Umfang zu. Andernfalls hätten die §106-110 des BGB überhaupt keinen Sinn. http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/106.html Zwischen 7 und 17 Jahren ist danach die Geschäftsfähigkeit beschränkt. Das bedeutet, dass diese Personen lediglich in begrenzter Art und Weise Rechtsgeschäfte mit verbindlicher Wirkung ohne Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters abschließen können. Einwilligung bedeutet gemäß § 183 BGB *vorherige Zustimmung*. Und die liegt eben nicht vor. Und es ist mehr als fraglich, dass das Geschäft vom sogn. Taschengeldparagrafen gedeckt ist.



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Aus rein formalistischen Gründen zicken und den Rechtsstaat beschäftigen ist ebenso amoralisch wie Abzocke.


Sagst Du das auch Deinen Kollegen, die das Internet, ebay-Angebote etc. durchforsten, um sich mit Abmahnungen um jeden winzigen Sch... den Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen? Oder dem Rechtsanwalt, der wegen zweier Anführungszeichen um eben das Wort "Rechtsanwalt" vor Gericht zieht? Oder den sogn. Wettbewerbsvereinen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (6 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das mache ich, wenn und wo immer es geht.


----------



## DNA2 (6 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine Leistung bewusst und gewollt in Anspruch genommen hat, soll er dafür den Gegenwert los werden. Aus rein formalistischen Gründen zicken und den Rechtsstaat beschäftigen ist ebenso amoralisch wie Abzocke.





drboe schrieb:


> Als Anwalt weisst Du, dass das so pauschal Unsinn ist. Wirksame Rechtsgeschäfte kann nur abschließen, wer geschäftsfähig ist. Sobald der "jemand" unter 18 ist trifft das jedenfalls nicht im vollen Umfang zu. Andernfalls hätten die §106-110 des BGB überhaupt keinen Sinn. http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/106.html Zwischen 7 und 17 Jahren ist danach die Geschäftsfähigkeit beschränkt. Das bedeutet, dass diese Personen lediglich in begrenzter Art und Weise Rechtsgeschäfte mit verbindlicher Wirkung ohne Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters abschließen können. Einwilligung bedeutet gemäß § 183 BGB *vorherige Zustimmung*. Und die liegt eben nicht vor. Und es ist mehr als fraglich, dass das Geschäft vom sogn. Taschengeldparagrafen gedeckt ist.


:vlol:

Ihr zwei seid Klasse - der eine schreibt, das ihm Formalismus bei moralischen Fragen des Richtig oder Falsch zuwider ist - und der andere will formalistisch dagegen argumentieren.

Anachronistische Dialektik in Reinkultur!! :supercool: Make my day ...


----------



## Kakashi (10 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

hallo, ich habe mir gedacht, es ist besser hier reinzuschreiben, weil ich nicht extra einen thread aufmachen will.

ich hatte mich da im juni angemeldet, allerdings bin ich 17
damals haben sie mir geschrieben, ich müsse nicht zahlen, weil ich den aktivierungslink nicht angeklickt habe, hab die mails nimmer.

nach drei monaten, genau da wo die e-mail bei gmx verfiel, haben sie mir zwei rechnungen geschickt per mail, jeweils 20 euro, dann kamen zwei mahnungen, ohne gelderhöhung und vor zwei tagen lagen zwei mahnungen im briefkaste, jeweils 27,50 euro, in einer e-mail zuvor hatten sie geschrieben, dass dies ein irrtum gewesen sei, wenn ich zahle, dann erledigt sich die andere, ich frage mich jetzt, ob ich zahlen soll, da ich ja auch minderjährig bin, hab nur bis sonntag noch zeit -.-


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*



Kakashi schrieb:


> bin ich 17 ... hab nur bis sonntag noch zeit


Als 17jähriger hast du alle Zeit der Welt. Lies´ hier nochmal zum Thema Minderjähriger nach: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


----------



## Kakashi (11 November 2006)

*AW: www.CHeck-deinen-sex.de*

das heißt ich muss jetzt gar nicht zahlen und abwarten, bis die nächste mahnung kommt 

und sollte ich denen sagen, dass ich 17 bin?:-?


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

....warum nicht? Kannst es aber auch lassen, da das den Anbieter wahrscheinlich nicht interessiert. Wenn du den zuvor genannten Link gelesen und verstanden hast, dann weißt du nun auch, dass du  deine Eltern um Erlaubnis hättest fragen müssen, um den Vertrag eingehen zu können. Lag keine Erlaubnis vor, dann gibt es auch keinen gültigen Vertrag und da können nun ewig Mahnungen zu dir kommen, bis der E-Mailordner überquillt. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Kakashi (11 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

ja, das habe ich ja auch gelesen, heißt somit, auch wenn ich 18 werde, ist der vertrag auch nicht gültig, weil ja der zeitpunkt der vertragsabschlusses zählt

naja, neuerdings flattern die mahnungen ja in den briefkasten


----------



## manitz1985 (20 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Also ich habe dieses Problem auch mit dieser webseite... Also ich finde wenn man zu solch einem Test auch ein Honorar verlangt, dann sollte man es für jeden sichtbar machen, es liest halt nicht jeder das klein gedruckte. ich bin schon bei dir dritten mahnung. das beste kommt noch...
als ich diesen test machte bin ich kurz drauf umgezogen, diese firma will jetzt noch wegen betrug vorgehen. da merkt man doch eigentlich schon das sowas nicht rechtens ist. naja ich werde nicht zahlen, vor allem dann nicht, wenn man so übers ohr gehauen wird. vor allem die Jugendlichen!!!

bis denne
manitz


----------



## Kakashi (20 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

bei mir hat sich das ganze wohl endlich erledigt, nachdem ich das wort anwalt erwähnt hatte, haben sie alles zurückgezogen


----------



## manitz1985 (20 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Also ist es doch nur []! Denn viele hatten schon Recht das man den Preis SICHTBAR und auf Augenhöhe machen muss und net wie die in Lupengröße!
Musstest du was bezahlen? Bestimmt net oder???

manitz

*[Virenscanner: 3 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Kakashi (20 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

ich musste jetzt nix zahlen, aber mich würds nicht wundern, wenn sie wieder damit ankommen, naja, auf jeden fall haben sie wohl schiss bekommen


----------



## manitz1985 (20 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Ist eigentlich ein guter Tip von Dir. Also wenn sie das in ner mail geschrieben haben dann behalte die mal! Wer weiß wozu das gut sein könnte! 
Auf jeden Fall sollte man solchen [edit] das handwerk legen, ist genau das selbe wie mit dialern...
Das schlimmste is ja das die mir drohen wollen, von wegen ich hätte Betrug gemacht *ich lach mich tot*
Und wenns halt hart kommt muss man halt klagen. Aber wenn die scho Angst bekommen wenn man mit Anwalt droht, dann heißt das, das die Unrecht haben.

manitz

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## manitz1985 (20 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Achso, hast du noch die E-Mail Adresse von denen? Wann ja schick die mir mal bitte! Danke!

manitz


----------



## assyrer (27 November 2006)

Hey leute, ich brauch hilfe:

Meine schwester 12jahre alt hat sich auf so eine seite (check-deinen-sex.com) angemeldet und hat meine Daten da angegeben! also ich bin nicht volljährig und kann ja kein vertrag abschließen. Ich hab aber den freischaltcode dafür noch nicht angegeben aber dennoch ist mir so rechnung von dene gekommen sogar plus eine mahnung hinther weil ich nit bezahlt hab!

Eigentlich müsste ich dohc storniert werden wenn ich nit den freischaltcode bestätigt habe oder?

mfg, assyrer
_
an passenderes Thema verschoben modaction _


----------



## Wembley (27 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



			
				assyrer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine schwester 12jahre alt hat sich auf so eine seite (check-deinen-sex.com) angemeldet und hat meine Daten da angegeben! also ich bin nicht volljährig und kann ja kein vertrag abschließen. Ich hab aber den freischaltcode dafür noch nicht angegeben aber dennoch ist mir so rechnung von dene gekommen sogar plus eine mahnung hinther weil ich nit bezahlt hab!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


			
				Rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> [........]
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.





			
				assyrer schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich müsste ich dohc storniert werden wenn ich nit den freischaltcode bestätigt habe oder?


Wenn man die Gepflogenheiten der diversen Anbieter beobachtet, dann ist das nicht immer der Fall. Manche schreiben sogar, dass der Vertrag schon abgeschlossen ist, nachdem man auf den Button "Absenden" bzw. "Akzeptieren" geklickt hat. Wie das ein Gericht sehen würde, hängt wohl vom Einzelfall ab. Wer allerdings mit der Anspruchnahme der Leistung noch nicht begonnen hat, hat auf alle Fälle ein Widerrufsrecht. Näheres dazu hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

Du siehst also, schlaflose Nächte sollte dir das nicht unbedingt einbringen. Aber noch ein Wort zu deiner Schwester: Mit der solltest ein sehr ernstes Wörtchen reden. Wenn du das nicht schon getan hast. Was sie gemacht hat (nämlich deinen Namen eingeben) ist nicht ohne. Am besten Internetverbot oder ihr nur erlauben, auf defintiv "uncoolen Seiten" zu surfen z.B. Fanseiten von Kleinkinderserien.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Wie das ein Gericht sehen würde, hängt wohl vom Einzelfall ab.


Glaube kaum, dass wir jemals in diesen Erkenntnisstand kommen werden 

cp

PS: Warum sollten sie das Risiko einer prozessualen  Überprüfung eingehen, wenn tausende aus 
welchen Gründen auch immer  "fast" freiwillig bezahlen. Die Kalkulation sieht doch völlig anders aus.


----------



## Wembley (27 November 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass wir jemals in diesen Erkenntnisstand kommen werden
> 
> cp
> 
> ...


Richtig. Man kann es ja nicht oft genug betonen, dass diverse Anbieter um Gerichte einen riesengroßen Bogen machen. Was die in ihren Briefen reinschreiben (auch wenn ein Anwalt seine Unterschrift druntersetzt) und was dann wirklich passiert, sind oft zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Miomio (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Hallo! Ich hatte das selbe Problem! Hab mich da auch angemeldet aber nix von 20 Euro gelesen oder so (mittlerweile stehts ja deutlich auf der Page)! Na ja, nach der ersten Mahnung hab ich mir noch keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Die hatten von mir ja keine richtige Adresse und keinen Namen.  Erst in der zweiten Mahnung bekam ich ein bisschen Angst und hab mich im Internet mal umgeschaut. Fand raus das diese Firma eher ein [ edit] Unternehmen ist. Hab ihnen dann eine Mail geschrieben das ich nicht volljährig bin und deshalb auch nichts bezahlen werde! 

Nachdem ich die dritte Mahnung erhielt schrieb ich folgendes: 

*Sollten Sie nicht endlich aufhören mich mit Ihren Mahnungen zu belästigen, gehe ich heute nachmittag zur Polizei! Angaben von Ihnen habe ich ja genug und ganz unbekannt ist ihr Unternehmen ja nicht hab ich nach ausgiebiger Suche im Internet festgestellt. Denke mal, es laufen schon mehrerer Strafanzeigen gegen Sie! Außerdem wird sich demnächst mein Anwalt mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen! *

Nach dieser Email kam nix mehr. Und das ist jetzt mindestens schon ein Monat her! 

Versucht einfach mal mit der Polizei zu drohen!!! Denke, das ist schon eine wirksame Methode! 

Viel Erfolg und liebe Grüße!


----------



## gardiyan (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

also eins steht doch fest oder wenn man name und adresse nicht angegeben 
hat da kann jemanden doch eh nichts passieren ODER??????


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



gardiyan schrieb:


> also eins steht doch fest oder wenn man name und adresse nicht angegeben  hat...


Hellsehen, Kaffeesatzlesen, Kristallkugel, Kartenlesen: 
 es gibt viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## gardiyan (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

also jetz mal ganz im ernst 
auf keinen fall oder da können die sich ja dumm und dämlich schreiben 
mit ihren e mails..


----------



## gardiyan (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hellsehen, Kaffeesatzlesen, Kristallkugel, Kartenlesen:
> es gibt viele Möglichkeiten...


hallo kann mir da mal eine klare direkte antowrt dazu geben
wenn man kein name adresse gegeben hat kann da nun was passieren oder nicht?????????


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



gardiyan schrieb:


> also eins steht doch fest oder wenn man name und adresse nicht angegeben hat da kann jemanden doch eh nichts passieren ODER??????
> 
> hallo kann mir da mal eine klare direkte antowrt dazu geben wenn man kein name adresse gegeben hat kann da nun was passieren oder nicht?


Es gibt keine exakte Antwort darauf, ob von Seiten eines Projektbetreibers ein Nutzer hinreichend (also gerichtsverwertbar) durch seine Aktivität mit der Eingabe von falschen Daten identifiziert werden kann. Es gibt aber sehr wohl Möglichkeiten, Indizien zu produzieren sowie Sachverhalte und Fakten zu analysiern, damit man zumindest annähernd einen Nutzer aus seiner Anonymität reißen kann. Dies kommt jedoch auf den Einzelfall an und die Strategie, der sich ein Forderungssteller bedient.
Würde man behaupten, dass niemals in einem zivilen Verfahren der Nutzungsnachweis geführt werden konnte, dann ist das schilchtweg falsch. Nur ist es die tägliche Realität, dass vergleichsweise in sehr wenigen Fällen tatsächlich alle Möglichkeiten ausgenutzt werden, da es zumeist nicht verhältnismäßig für einen Projektbeteriber ist, alle Maßnahmen in Betracht und durchzuziehen. Würde die Forderungsbeitreibung ernsthaft (mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln) umgesetzt werden, würde wahrscheinlich auch das Geschäftsmodell durchleuchtet werden müssen, wovor nicht wenige Projektbetreiber denn doch zurück schrecken, um ihre Basis auf Einnahmen nicht zu gefährden.
Aber wie gesagt - es ist zwar relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass man einen anonymen Nutzer entlarvt aber es ist nicht definitiv auszuschließen. Wie, was funktionieren könnte, wissen die meisten Aktivisten hier - doch sowas behält man besser für sich, um nicht auch noch eine Steilvorlage für erfolgreiches Abzocken zu liefern. Apropos - selbst wenn ein Angebot womöglich unzureichend für eine Zahlungsverpflichtung durch den Nutzer installiert ist, stellt die Eingabe von falschen oder Nonsensdaten unter gewissen Umständen den Verdacht einer Straftat dar.


----------



## manitz1985 (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

also bei mir versuchen die es mit inkassobüro. das ist aber nun auch schon 2 wochen her und ein inkassobüro meldet sich normalerweise schneller und auf emails antworten die auch net grade flink.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



manitz1985 schrieb:


> also bei mir versuchen die es mit inkassobüro... ein inkassobüro meldet sich normalerweise....


Warum macht man sich eigentlich Gedanken über das Geschäftsgebaren? Besser ist es ja wohl, eine Verteidigungsstrategie erfolgreich anzuwenden, wenn man hat.


----------



## manitz1985 (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Warum macht man sich eigentlich Gedanken über das Geschäftsgebaren? Besser ist es ja wohl, eine Verteidigungsstrategie erfolgreich anzuwenden, wenn man hat.


:wall: 

nichts tun ist glaube auch ne Verteidigung...


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

...nichts anderes wollte ich mit meinem Posting zum Ausdruck bringen. Um so mehr stört mich aber immer wieder die Richtung, die manchmal eingeschlagen wird, um (vor oder neben der Forderungsbewältigung) ein Inkassoonternemhen zu deformieren - das ist weder zielbringend noch in irgend einer Weise erfolgversprechend.
Inkassofirmen sind nichts anderes als möglichst wirtschaftlich arbeitende Unternehmen, bei denen es dem Gegenüber egal sein kann, wie die ihre Aufgabe gestalten. Eine Ausnahme sind Unternehmen, die von sich behaupten, ein Inkassounternehmen zu sein oder sich derartig outen (z. B. als Paymenthouse), ohne die dafür erforderliche Erlaubnis zu haben. Doch das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Lassen wir einen Experten sprechen:


> Denn Leute die nach solchen Seiten im Internet suchen, sind i.d.R. Doofies die jede Rechnung die ins Haus flattert sofort zahlen.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



> Steh doch einfach zu dem was du machst :spitz:
> Bist schließlich nicht der einzige der kommerziellen Nutzen aus der Naivität anderer zieht.



Das gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## manitz1985 (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, beruhen jedoch weiterhin auf
unsere Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.

Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an
ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.

------------------------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Check-Deinen-Sex Support-Team

... dies war momentan die letzte Antwort von denen. Eigentlich wollte die schon seit der letzten Mail ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragen, aber da sieht man ja wieder das die feige werden wenn man nur das Wort "Anwalt" verwendet.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Keine Bange, sie werden es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ihrem (zum Firmenverbund gehörenden) Inkassodienst übergeben, das wäre dann die DIS oder eines der Unternehmen vom "Kalletaler Pferdehändler". Macht aber nichts, siehe passend dazu auch hier im Nachbarthread:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177338#post177338


----------



## manitz1985 (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Also soll ich falls ein Brief von den kommen sollte, einfach gar nix machen?!? Ich habe bis jetzt nichts im Netz gefunden das diese Sache wirklich mal bis vors Gericht oder sonstiges ging... 
Auf jeden Fall danke schön!!!


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (11 Dezember 2006)

*Gehen die nun vor Gericht?*



manitz1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nichts im Netz gefunden das diese Sache wirklich mal bis vors Gericht oder sonstiges ging...


Nach allem, was hier bekannt ist, wirst du da auch nichts finden.

Allerdings warte ich schon lange darauf, dass die Herrschaften einen tränentropfenden Beitrag hier reinstellen "die haben mich wirklich verklagt", auf die Anfrage, "kannst du die Klageschrift hier reinstellen" aber nichts mehr kommt.

Ich fresse nämlich einen Besen, wenn die hier nicht mitlesen!

Wuschel


----------



## BenTigger (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Gut für den Besen, der nicht gefressen zu werden braucht.

Du kanst dir sicher sein, dass die hier mitlesen. Denn hier erfahren sie schnell, was bekannt ist und wie sie gegensteuern können. War schon zu Dialerzeiten so und da hatten wir sogar noch aktive Postings der Dialeranbieter hier.

Deswegen auch noch mal der Hinweis: 
Keine persönliche Daten hier reinsetzen, die dann die Rückverfolgung der Person beim Anbieter zulässt. Er kann dann speziell auf die Fragen hier reagieren


----------



## manitz1985 (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Und was ist bei der Klage rausgekommen??? Ich will halt nur wissen ob die zu ihren Geld kommen oder net!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



manitz1985 schrieb:


> Und was ist bei der Klage rausgekommen??? Ich will halt nur wissen ob die zu ihren Geld kommen oder net!!!


welche Klage?  es gibt nach allem, was bekannt ist, keine einzige


----------



## manitz1985 (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

dann les mal das von wuschel


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gehen die nun vor Gericht?*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Allerdings warte ich schon lange darauf, dass die Herrschaften einen tränentropfenden Beitrag hier reinstellen "die haben mich wirklich verklagt", auf die Anfrage, "kannst du die Klageschrift hier reinstellen" aber nichts mehr kommt.


@Wuschel_MUC, 
bitte vergiß beim nächsten Postings die Ironietags nicht :scherzkeks:


----------



## manitz1985 (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Sorry hat mich wohl vertan


----------



## manitz1985 (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Habe heute nen Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommen... Was soll ich jetzt machen?????


----------



## coluche (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Och mennoo! :unzufrieden: 



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Der Musterbrief
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/download.php?fileid=5
> 
> 
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=538





> Auch die Betreiber der entsprechenden Seiten wissen sehr genau, dass sie vor Gericht keinerlei Chance hätten. Daher versuchen sie die Betroffenen durch Einschüchterungen zur „freiwilligen“ Zahlung zu bewegen. Dabei schreckt man auch nicht davor zurück, Kindern und Jugendlichen mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu drohen.
> „Von diesen haltlosen Drohungen sollte man sich jedoch nicht einschüchtern lassen“, rät Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin. „Wenn man der Forderung widersprochen hat, kann man die weiteren Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und Anwaltskanzlei getrost ignorieren“. Erst in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Post vom Gericht kommt, besteht wieder Handlungsbedarf.




Das ist zwar von einem Nachbarthread, aber ganauso zutreffend.


----------



## Wembley (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



manitz1985 schrieb:


> Habe heute nen Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommen... Was soll ich jetzt machen?????


Das Wort "Inkasso" wirkt anscheinend für viele bedrohlich. Nur an der Ausgangssituation ändert es ja kaum etwas. Lies dir mal das durch, was ich vor kurzem allgemein zum Thema "Inkassofirmen" geschrieben habe:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=181437#post181437

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## manitz1985 (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Auch wenn da steht Deutsches Inkassobüro? Also einfach ignorieren... Mal sehen was das bringt...
Aber danke Dir


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



manitz1985 schrieb:


> Auch wenn da steht Deutsches Inkassobüro?



Die DIS ("Deutsche Inkassostelle") in Frankfurt ist vermutlich nichts anderes als auch eine der vielen "Firmen" im "Firmenverbund F.E. / R.deS.".

Man wählte offenbar den Namen, um dem ganzen einen etwas "offiziellen Charakter" zu verleihen. Anfänglich hatte man auch einen leicht zerrupften Adler auf den Briefbögen. Der musste jedoch entfernt werden. :lol:


----------



## manitz1985 (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Normalerweise ist doch auch der Brief vom Inkassobüro in einem gelben Umschlag oder? Dem war nämlich nicht so...


----------



## Wembley (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



manitz1985 schrieb:


> Auch wenn da steht Deutsches Inkassobüro?


Das ist doch nur ein Firmenname. Sie hätten sich ja auch "Hula-Hula-Inkasso" nennen können. Wenn jemand glaubt, dies wäre ein amtliches  Inkassounternehmen, das vom Staat "eigenhändig" ins Leben gerufen wurde bzw. diesem gehört, liegt er hier komplett falsch.



manitz1985 schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist doch auch der Brief vom Inkassobüro in einem gelben Umschlag oder? Dem war nämlich nicht so...


Warum muss der unbedingt gelb sein? Auch wenn der Umschlag aus lauter roten Herzchen bestünde, würde das am Sachverhalt nichts ändern. Außer, dass der Adressat dieses Schreiben womöglich nicht sehr ernst nehmen würde.  

Also bitte nicht so viel auf Äußerlichkeiten geben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

In "wichtigem" gelb ist der Zustellungsumschlag bei amtlichen Zustellungen, z.B. Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid etc.

Wobei ich sicher bin, dass auch einige Inkassounternehmen inzwischen zur Einschüchterung der Schuldner auch gelbe Umschläge nehmen ...


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ... einige Inkassounternehmen inzwischen zur Einschüchterung der Schuldner auch gelbe Umschläge nehmen ...


Die meisten Bundesbürger haben noch nie einen an sie adressierten Mahnbescheid in der Hand gehabt und wüssten daher nicht, dass er in einem gelben Umschlag zugestellt wird.

Ich habe mal einen Brief mit Zustellungsurkunde bekommen (Zeugenladung im Strafprozess). Der Umschlag war blau.

Aber vielleicht machen die Inkassoleutchen mal EINEN Fehler zu viel und sind wg. Amtsanmaßung dran?!

Wuschel


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht machen die Inkassoleutchen mal EINEN Fehler zu viel und sind wg. Amtsanmaßung dran?!


aber nicht wegen der Farbe des Briefumschlags, sonst fiele  manche Weihnachtspost auch darunter..


----------



## manitz1985 (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Ich hoffe ja mal das das Inkassounternehmen von denen auch mal dranne kommt. Der Sitz soll zwar in Frankfurt sein, aber in wirklichkeit liegt das auch in der Schweiz und in DE ist es nicht mit Handelsregister eingetragen. Das sagt ja dann wohl alles über diese "Firma"...


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



manitz1985 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja mal das das Inkassounternehmen von denen auch mal dranne kommt. Der Sitz soll zwar in Frankfurt sein, aber in wirklichkeit liegt das auch in der Schweiz und in DE ist es nicht mit Handelsregister eingetragen. Das sagt ja dann wohl alles über diese "Firma"...


Welches Inkassounternehmen meinst du und warum sollte es im Handelsregister eingetragen sein? Für Inkassosozietäten gibt es durchaus andere Registrierungsmöglichkeiten. Eine davon ist z. B. eine Gewerbeanmeldung und eine andere die Zulassung durch das AG. Hast du einen Beleg dafür, dass nicht in Frankfurt gemahnt wird sondern aus der Schweiz? Wenn ja dann her damit ansonsten halte ichs mit Dieter Nuhr:





> _„Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal Fresse halten.“_


----------



## manitz1985 (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Welches Inkassounternehmen meinst du und warum sollte es im Handelsregister eingetragen sein? Für Inkassosozietäten gibt es durchaus andere Registrierungsmöglichkeiten. Eine davon ist z. B. eine Gewerbeanmeldung und eine andere die Zulassung durch das AG. Hast du einen Beleg dafür, dass nicht in Frankfurt gemahnt wird sondern aus der Schweiz? Wenn ja dann her damit ansonsten halte ichs mit Dieter Nuhr:



Die DIS also Deutsche Inkassostelle meine ich. Schaue dir mal andere Foren darüber an! Man kann gegen die sogar ne Strafanzeige in Zug/Schweiz machen...
Schau dir mal diesen Link an!

http://www.gti-verbraucherschutz-forum.de/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1157671980


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



manitz1985 schrieb:


> Die DIS also Deutsche Inkassostelle meine ich.


Auf andere Foren gebe ich nicht so sehr viel, da ich nur hier weiß, dass die Informationen geprüft und Spekulationen oder falsche Hinweise editiert werden.

Die DIS ist tatsächlich in Frankfurt ansässig. Ob sie derzeit allerdings den Geschäftsbetrieb noch durchführt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, zumal jetzt offensichtlich von einem anderen Unternehmen rum gemahnt wird. Fakt ist aber, dass es seit Dezember 2006 einen neuen Geschäftsführer und einen anderen Prokuristen gibt als zuvor. Was eine schweizer Behörde jedoch mit z. B. deutschen Anzeigen gegen die anfangen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich nehme an, dass man sich z. B. als Deutscher auch an die Frankfurter Behörden wenden kann >HIER<, 1. Anschrift.


----------



## johnripper (26 März 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

..tja Kinder können so neugierig sein, auch wenn man es ihnen 1000 mal sagt.
Wie auch immer mein jüngster war immerhin so schlau und hat sich einen Pseudeo Nickname und eine ebenso deutlich zu erkennende Fake-Adresse ausgedacht.
Jetzt habe ich heute per Email eine Rechnung von denen erhalten, auf genau diese Daten aber eben mit meiner IP von vor einem Monat.
Mich interessiert jetzt nur, ob es einen Fall gibt, wo die über die IP den Anschlussinhaber ermittelt haben umd dann eine Rechnung an die richtige Adresse zu stellen? Derzeit lautet die Rechnung auf den Herrn xyz, xyzStrasse 00, 46555 Xyzstadt.

Thx
JR


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



johnripper schrieb:


> Mich interessiert jetzt nur, ob es einen Fall gibt, wo die über die IP den Anschlussinhaber ermittelt haben umd dann eine Rechnung an die richtige Adresse zu stellen?


nein, die können überhaupt nichts ermitteln, das können nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden und die Betreiber
 werden den Teufel tun, sich an Polizei , STA oder Gerichte wenden ...


----------



## johnripper (26 März 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> nein, die können überhaupt nichts ermitteln, das können nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden und die Betreiber
> werden den Teufel tun, sich an Polizei , STA oder Gerichte wenden ...



Genau das meinte ich. Dass diese es selbst nicht können ist mir klar, aber Sie könnten sich an die Behörden wenden. Allerdings ist selbst dann ja noch die eindeutig zu erkennende [.......], was nach dt. Recht im HGB ja geregelt ist.

Mich würde es nur interessieren, ob ein Fall bekannt ist wo es ggf getan wurde, denn ich würde, 60 Euro hin oder her, Rechthaben hin oder her deswegen keine Rechtsstreit eingehen wollen.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Weder bin ich  Hellseher noch Alleswisser. Mir ist jedenfalls kein Fall bekannt. Er 
wäre mit Sicherheit wie ein Lauffeuer durch sämtliche Foren und  die Presse 
gegangen. Wenn du deines  Seelenfriedens wegen bezahlen willst, ist das ganz allein
 deine Entscheidung. Ich würde mich lieber in den Hintern beißen.


----------



## johnripper (26 März 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

aber du hast 4T Beiträge also kann ich davon ausgehen dass du es wissen würdest.

Nein unter diesesn Umständen, werde dann nichts mehr weiter unternehmen und abwarten.

Bezahlen würde ich wenn es auf meinen Namen gehen würde, sonst wäre mir der Aufwand mit Anwalt usw. einfach zu groß. Was solls.
Klar sollte so Firmen das Handwerk legen, aber wie gesagt ich bin da nicht so der Anwalt-Mensch, ich habe besseres zu tun.

Danke auf jeden Fall mal für die Antwort.


----------



## sascha (26 März 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



> aber du hast 4T Beiträge also kann ich davon ausgehen dass du es wissen würdest.



Der Mann weiß, wovon er spricht. Davon kannst du ausgehen


----------



## coluche (27 März 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



johnripper schrieb:


> Bezahlen würde ich wenn es auf meinen Namen gehen würde, sonst wäre mir der Aufwand mit Anwalt usw. einfach zu groß. Was solls.
> Klar sollte so Firmen das Handwerk legen, aber wie gesagt ich bin da nicht so der Anwalt-Mensch, ich habe besseres zu tun.



und wieso würdest du diesen (... :bang Leuten dein Geld in den Rachen werfen? Um sie noch mehr zu bereichern? :wall: 

Wieso glaubst du, daß das ein Aufwand mit Anwalt werden würde?
Die Schlaueren "Opfer" hier haben eingesehen, daß jede Aktion nur eine Verschwendung von Zeit und Energie wäre. Sie haben jeden Brief, auch vom Inkassobüro einfach in einem temporären Papirkorb wandern lassen, bis die Sache vorüber war. 
Nur ein Mal hat sich ein ähnlicher Anbieter vor Gericht getraut, was natürlich ein schöner Griff im Klo war. 
computerbetrug.de/news

Ansonsten empfehle ich jeden Betroffenen das hier zu lesen: 
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


----------



## herold (11 April 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Hi,

welchem Admin kann man so eine Mahnungsmail zukommen lassen?

Grüsse


----------



## Leptopp (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

bei mir sind es jetzt 59 €.
1. wurden bei mir bei 3 tests keien antworten angezeigt.
2. steht nichts in "so funktionierts"
3. hab ich den test nich von meinem pc gemacht und die haben mit ne sms geschickt das ich das und das zahlen soll, hab aber nicht meine daten angegeben die wissen nur meine email, heist falscher name usw, kann mir was passieren?


----------



## R2D2 (16 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Hallo . 
Ich hab mich da auch angemeldet hab aber nicht auf die e-mails reagiert und habe auch meine e-mail nicht mehr die lätzte e-mail wo ich von den gelesen hab stand das ich geld bezahlen soll und ich hab adresse usw. falsch angegeben so wie mein alter ich hab voll schiss weil ich muss es ja bezaheln und hab gar keine konto daten von denen denn sonst noch was was soll ich tun helft mir bitte


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



R2D2 schrieb:


> was was soll ich tun helft mir bitte



wie immer: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

und  dann
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm


----------



## R2D2 (16 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Ich kann keine lösung suchen weil ich keine daten mehr von denen habe da ich meine e-mail addrsse wo ich da angegeben habe nicht mehr benutze und dann hab ich sie gelöscht -- ich kann keine lösung finden.:wall:


----------



## R2D2 (16 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Ich hab des (  http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/  ) gelesen und des hat mir wirklich geholfen ich muss mir kein kopf machn also sehr zu empfelen zu lesen.....

sorry für meine rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Leptopp (16 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

genial danke^^ kann wieder ruhig schlafen^^
aber hier steht ja leider der preis.
ht*p://w*w.check-deinen-sex.com/agb.html
§5 nummer 1
heist das die können mich etz doch wegen betruges dranbekommen? 
ps hab des nich von meinem pc aus gemacht sondern vom laptop eines bekannten, kann dem etz was passieren?


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Der Preis steht auch unterhalb des Anmeldeformulars (mit üblichen Bildschirmauflösungen nur durch Scrollen erreichbar). Es kann behauptet werden, dass diese Art der Preisdarstellung unzureichend ist, Verträge dieser Art sind i. d. R. unwirksam.

Du selbst wirst dem Anbieter wohl nie bekannt werden, weshalb du auch keine Bange vor einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung haben solltest - der Anbieter erstattet erfahrungsgemäß keine Strafanzeigen, zumindest ist hier sowas noch nicht bekannt geworden. Und wenn schon? Die Verbindungsdaten der Anmeldung sind ohnehin wahrscheinlich unbrauchbar.


----------



## Leptopp (26 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

ok etz is das gekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr #######,
> 
> Sie haben unseren Service check-deinen-sex.net bestellt. Trotz der Rechnung vom 2007-06-27, der 1. Mahnung vom 2007-07-07 und der 2. Mahnung vom 2007-08-14 wurde der noch offene Betrag von Ihnen nicht beglichen.
> 
> ...



_____________________________
also das ist nicht meine ip aber meine handy nummer. ich wies die schreiben das nur zur angstmache aber was bitte wollen die mit meiner handy nummer? da schreiben sie mir auch schon droh sms

_Mailadresse gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Ob es deine IP *war*, wirst du wohl nicht wissen und wird der Anbieter wohl auch nie erfahren. Interessant ist die Handynummer. Was steht in dem Schreiben zur Nutzung der Handynummer bei:

wurde die nur in das angeblich angelegte Profil als Pflichtfeld vom vermeintlichen Nutzer angegeben oder

wurde die Nummer angeblich zur Verifizierung der Anmeldung genutzt - hattest du vor einiger Zeit einen PIN auf die Nummer bekommen und irgendwo eingetragen?


----------



## Leptopp (26 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

sowas hab ich schomal gemacht aber obs da war weis ich nimmer


----------



## Leptopp (26 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

was wäre denn wenn die etz echt n inkasso unternehmen einschalten?


----------



## sascha (26 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Dann wäre das, was immer ist, wenn Inkassobüros für diese Herrschaften kassieren wollen. Lies doch einfach mal was hier steht...


----------



## Leptopp (27 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

auf der seite von check-deinen-sex.com wurde anscheinend etwas verändert, man sieht jetzt den preis auf der startseite ganz unten ohne zu scrollen, aber in den agb´s mussm an bis zur mitte scrollen, zur der zeit zu der ich mir diese seite angesehen habe wurde noch ncoht bei der startseite darrauf hingewiesen, kann ich dieses nachweisen?

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Altermann 100 (27 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Habe mir die Seite mal angeschaut,aber nur die 1.Das hat schon gereicht,unten steht was von--59 Euro--.Mann,da leg ich noch 40 Euro drauf,geh in den Puff und frag die Tante:War ich guuuuut?
Wer solche Tests überhaupt braucht tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (27 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Aber die Tante wird Dir garantiert sagen, dass Du klasse warst. Da wirst Du auch keine ehrliche Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Leptopp (27 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

bin mal von dem pc meiner eltern drauf, die haben ne schlechtere auflösung, da musste ich scrollen, was versteht man unter ublicher auflößung?


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Leptopp schrieb:


> was versteht man unter ublicher auflößung?


1042 x 768 Pixel, was statistisch gesehen um die 56 % der Internet in D verwenden ---> Standard eines 17" Monitor.


----------



## Altermann 100 (28 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

:sun: 





Wavestar0759 schrieb:


> Aber die Tante wird Dir garantiert sagen, dass Du klasse warst. Da wirst Du auch keine ehrliche Antwort bekommen.


Ist doch klar,aber das wollen die Machos doch hören.


----------



## IsaOHA (30 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Ich habe mich da auch angemeldet, allerdings schon im März und nicht gezahlt. Nun wird mir mit Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gedroht.

Hilfe


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



IsaOHA schrieb:


> . Nun wird mir mit Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gedroht.


Na und, die haben mehr Angst vor der Polizei als du


----------



## dvill (30 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



IsaOHA schrieb:


> Nun wird mir mit Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gedroht.


Drohungen bei Inkassodrückereien sind bekannt.

Hier ein Hilfetext bei der Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Altermann 100 (30 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Drohungen bei Inkassodrückereien sind bekannt.
> 
> Hier ein Hilfetext bei der Verbraucherzentrale.


:scherzkeks: Das sind die üblichen-Psycho-Tricks-von [ edit] .


----------



## IsaOHA (30 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Altermann 100 schrieb:


> :scherzkeks: Das sind die üblichen-Psycho-Tricks-von [ edit] .



Sie haben was gesagt das sie von Betrug ausgehen müssen falls ich mich da nicht angemeldet haben sollte und sie haben meine IP Adresse und werden einen Betrug gegen Unbekannt anzeigen,da sie aber meine Adresse haben wäre das schlecht. Also ich meine das war im März und jetzt nach so langer Zeit......


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Ammenmärchen um Leute zu erschrecken 

http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/


----------



## IsaOHA (5 September 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Dies kam heute:




> Sie haben unseren Service check-deinen-sex.net bestellt. Trotz der Rechnung vom 2007-03-28, der 1. Mahnung vom 2007-04-07 und der 2. Mahnung vom 2007-08-24 wurde der noch offene Betrag von Ihnen nicht beglichen.
> 
> Da Sie mit Ihrer Bestellung / Registrierung vom 13.03.2007 mit der IP 85.212.29.34 einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, sind wir berechtigt, die Forderung unter Umständen gerichtlich geltend zu machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andi.Front (1 November 2007)

*Minderjähriger bekommt Mahnung*

Hallo,
ich habe Probleme mit "check-deinen-sex.de".
Sie haben mir eine Mahnung geschickt in der steht ich soll 27,50€ Zahlen weil ich mich dort vor über einem Jahr (18.08.06) angemeldet hätte. Ich habe mich dort aber nie angelmeldet und habe denen das auch als Antwort geschrieben. Daraufhin meinten sie ich soll zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten. Aber was soll das alles? Das ist doch nicht mein Problem warum erstatten die nicht selbst Anzeige? Und ich hab mich dort auch nie angemeldet.
Ich war auch zum besagten Zeitpunkt wo ich mich registriert haben soll 16 und bin jetzt auch noch 17 was ich denen dann auch geschrieben hab. Nun unterstellen sie mir wieder ich hab mich doch angemeldet und ich hätte falsche Daten angegeben, sie würden jetzt ein Inkassobüro einschalten.

bitte um Hilfe


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Welche "Mahnstufe" ist erreicht?


----------



## Andi.Front (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Letzte Frist bis zum 08.11.07
und sonst keine Mahnstufe

Einerseits schreiben sie aber dass sie wenn nicht gezahlt wird Inkasso einschalten und in der anderen mail dass sie einen Staatsanwalt einschalten


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Andi.Front schrieb:


> ... und in der anderen mail dass sie einen Staatsanwalt einschalten


Das ist keine Drohung. Das wäre richtig klasse, wenn die sich das trauen würden. *Daumen drück*

Die Probleme mit diesen Firmen resultieren eher daher, dass sich zuwenige Staatsanwälte mit ihnen beschäftigen. Wenn diese sich dort selbst melden, umso besser.


----------



## jupp11 (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Andi.Front schrieb:


> in der anderen mail dass sie einen Staatsanwalt einschalten



Wollen die tatsächlich Selbstanzeige erstatten?


----------



## sascha (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Staatsanwaltschaft? Ja, sollen sie. Und das Finanzamt am besten noch dazu.


----------



## Andi.Front (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

und wie ist das dann mit dem Inkasso Büro


----------



## sascha (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Andi.Front schrieb:


> und wie ist das dann mit dem Inkasso Büro



Lies hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



Andi.Front schrieb:


> und wie ist das dann mit dem Inkasso Büro


Was soll damit sein? Inkassobüros sind schwatzhaft.


----------



## Andi.Front (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

soll ich eigentlich noch weiter darauf eingehen?


----------



## katzenjens (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Lieber Andi,

den bereitgestellten Link anklicken, lesen und verstehen und schon haben sich alle Fragen, Bauchschmerzen und sonstige Nebenwirkungen der Geschichte erledigt. Individuelle Rechtsberatung in Foren ist verboten.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## 40parts (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

hallo
ich bin auch darauf rein gefallen
aber erst ma die können einem gar nichts machen,das alles was die sagen is nur scheiß gelabber.
ich hab mich ma schlau gemacht un im inet vieles gelsen un das diese seite nicht rechtlich gesetzlich ist,und dieses habe ich auch im Tv bei ,,Bizz- Faß ohne Boden gesehn,, .
Man soll gar net zurück schreiben, mir wurde dann immer mehr gedroht un was ich weiß die dorhen dann acuh noch mit gefängniss-strafen.also mal voll lächerlich.
heute bekamm ich wieder eine mail,in der letzten hieß es inkasso,59€ usw,
heute waren es nur noch 27,50€.
also da stimmt was net,un von den ganzen ,,Abzocker- Fallen,, wurde noch kein einzigerte fall bis vors Gericht gebracht,den allein die Anwaltskosten für die weren schon viel zu hoch,also die machen nur busen damit.
Mfg


----------



## david49 (4 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Habe auch mal was beizusteuern 

Die haben mir geschrieben, habe gleich widerruf eingelegt, wäre ja noch schöner wenn ich da zahlen müsste. Is jetz scho alles einige tage her, ma schaun wann se antworten. Wa sowieso komisch, da ich mich dort angeblich vor über einem jahr gereggt haben soll. Kp ob das zutrifft, aber wenn die sich erst jetzt melden bezweifle ich dies. Meine angebliche ip haben sie auch vorgelegt, doch nach einem solch langem zeitraum wird selbst der schlimmste host die mitlerweile gelöscht haben. Ist ja auch an sich witzig das man da einfach nur mail von wem angeben muss, dann nen paar daten aus google un schon soll das alles stimmen oder wie? :-?

Aber ansich habe ich noch das hier gefunden:
ein bild von hier - ist vermute ich mal eine werbung oder die page selbst?



> (...)Wegen der schier unüberschaubaren Masse hat die Staatsanwaltschaft am Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt die Ermittlungen an sich gezogen. Nach deren Angaben sind 2800 Fälle eingestellt worden, weil kein Betrug nachzuweisen ist. Einige hundert Fälle harren noch der Prüfung. Und dann sind da noch etwa 900 Fälle von Surfern, die energisch bestreiten, die kostenpflichtigen Angebote überhaupt angeklickt zu haben (...)


 quelle bzw den artikel als bild

_[Verlinkung auf Seiten ohne deutsches Impressum oder mit unklarer Rechtesituation entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## 40parts (5 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

hey david49
kansnt du mir ma bitte den link zur dieser page geben weil wenn ich auf quelle geh kommt nichts bzw ich komm net auf die page,irgendwas is mit meim i.net browser,der spinnt.
wieviele mahnung hast du jetzt schon bekommen von cds?
mfg 40parts


----------



## sascha (5 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



40parts schrieb:


> hey david49
> kansnt du mir ma bitte den link zur dieser page geben weil wenn ich auf quelle geh kommt nichts bzw ich komm net auf die page,irgendwas is mit meim i.net browser,der spinnt.
> wieviele mahnung hast du jetzt schon bekommen von cds?
> mfg 40parts



Geht das auch auf deutsch?


----------



## 40parts (6 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

wie auf deutsch?


----------



## O-_Playberg_-O (12 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

huhu mein erster beitrag ^^

habe mich dort auch angemelet vor über einem jahr sollte 20euro zahlen habe mich natürlich mit einer fake adresse angemeldet mache ich immer wnen mir seiten nicht ganz sauber vorkommen 

nach lägerem hin und her und mit drohen von anwalt und gerede von verbraucherschutz kam plözlich eine e-mail in der stand das ich keine zahlung leisten muss 

doch plözlich vor ca einem monat bekomme ich plözlich wieder eine e-mail das ich 20 euro zahlen soll  

nun bin ich wieder mit denen am gange ich ich soll doch die e-mail vorlegen in der steht das ich nichts zahlen muss die habe ich natürlich nach der zeit nichtmehr 


aber wnen man in einer e-mail etwas mit anwalt schreibt kommt jedesmal die selbe antwort nämlich diese hier 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, beruhen jedoch weiterhin auf
unsere Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.

Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an
ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.


habe ich nun schon 3 mal bekommen ^^ 


Denkt jemand das da jemals etwas passieren wird 

ps war zu dem zeitpunkt er anmeldung 17 :roll::roll:


----------



## dvill (12 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*



O-_Playberg_-O schrieb:


> habe mich natürlich mit einer fake adresse angemeldet


Man fälscht nicht beweiserhebliche Daten, auch nicht mit 17.


----------



## O-_Playberg_-O (12 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Hate mich mit einer fake adresse angemeldet also keinen vernünfigen namen u.s.w weil ich es für unsinn gehalten habe und bevor ich dnan noich post oder wieder irgentwelche werbe anrufe bekomme hatte ich nichts venünftiges angegeben 

ich habe eine neue antwort von ien erhalten nachdem ich ihnen mit geteilt habe das ich mich mit meinen anwalt über ihre ag,b unterhalten habe als ich mich da angemelt habe sollte die seite 20 euro kosten nun ja sogar 59€ 

naja hier die antwort :



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> auf die Kosten werden Sie sowohl auf der Startseite, unter der Anmeldemaske
> als auch in den AGB die Sie vor Testbeginn akzeptieren mussten ausreichend
> ...


----------



## O-_Playberg_-O (12 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

§§ 126 b, 305, 355 i. V. m.
312c und 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB


kann mir mal jemand sagen was das ist ???? 

nicht das die mir jetzt was von hundefutterschutzverordnung erzählen wollen


----------



## david49 (12 November 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Du warst 17. Schreib denen das du zum zeitpunkt der anmeldung 17 warst un deine eltern es dir deutlich verboten hatten dich dort anzumelden. Da kann die auch kein richter was gegen sagen... un bist raus...


----------



## Hellknight18 (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

Hallo @ all....

habe auch dieses Problem aus fun angemeldet aber bei mir is das ganze etwas anders....

ich habe post vom inkassobüro bekommen und die wollen jetz mit allem zusammen 96€ haben -.-

dabei habe ich per mail weder Rechnung noch Mahnung bekommen.....

was kann ich tun damit ich das nicht bezahlen muss jemand ne idee? weil eigentlich sollte es ja nur EIN KOSTENLOSER TEST sein -.-

mfg

Kevin


----------



## blödmannsgehilfe (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.check-deinen-sex.de*

bin durch zufall hier rein, wegen einer anderen sache. zum check deinen sex kann ich nur sagen, geduld habe, und die ganze sache locker auf sich zukommen lassen. töchterchen hatte auch solche mahnungen per mail bekommen, und dann mal irgendwas per briefpost von wegen inkassobüro. das war glaube ich im sommer 07. seitdem warte ich, das moskau inkasso mal hier vor der tür steht, worüber ich mich freuen würde. :saint:


----------

